# مبادئ أساسية في معالجة الصور الرقمية



## سامي جاسم (28 ديسمبر 2010)

_مقدمة في المعالجة الرقمية للصور_
• إن الاهتمام بموضوع المعالجة الرقمية للصور ينبع من مجالين أساسيين :
• تحسين المعلومات المصورة لتسهيل تفسيرها وفهمها للبشر .
• معالجة بيانات الصورة لأغراض (التخزين على أوساط مختلفة ، إرسال الصورة من مكان لآخر بأقل عرض نطاق ممكن ، الإدراك الآلي للصورة ومحتوياتها بدون مساعدة بشرية وهذا قليل من كثير من أغراض المعالجة الرقمية للصور). 

حمل من هنا
حلقة بحث بإشراف الدكتور :محمد نجيب صلاحو
تقديم الطلاب :احمد الاحمد موسى حسن 
جامعة حلب كلية الهندسة الالكترونية


----------



## أسامة المهندس (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## np4e (31 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وفي مجهودك


----------



## khoklland007 (11 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم*​


----------



## khoklland007 (13 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم*​


----------

